# Dressmakers/Tailors



## LadyMc (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

I want to have some outfits made for my twins baptism. I wondered if anyone could recommend someone who can work from a picture or drawing and isn't crazy expensive

Thanks in advance

J


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I highly recommend these guys, use them all the time:

Dressmakers in Dubai - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com


----------

